# Thomas Moser's Workshop Tour



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I had never hear of him and stumbled upon him accidentally on You Tube.
Very impressive factory, workers and processes:


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> Very impressive factory, workers and processes


Yes it is, thanks for posting.








Pasadena Rocker


Thos. Moser relies on sustainable North American hardwoods and traditional joinery executed by hand to bring the Pasadena Rocker to life.




www.thosmoser.com




One of those "if you have to ask the price you can't afford it" places lol.


----------

